# A slick form of Drylock



## Rebecca Stout (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey all. I've been stressing for months now about having to use Drylock in the new enclosure I am starting Saturday. The regular one is like concrete. It's a pain in the butt to paint on and I was nervous as my gu is a nose rubber. Not to mention the idea of cleaning it seemed like a nightmare. I was going to paint over it, but it's so bad ... it would help, but not solve the problem. Well we bought Drylock Extreme now. Its like paint. Goes on easily. Smooth. I'm so happy. I thought I'd offer it as a tip here.


----------



## Josh (Jul 24, 2014)

Sounds interesting. You've tried using it already? How'd it work out? Where'd you find it? Home Depot?


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Jul 25, 2014)

Yup Hope Depot. My son has used it for his enclosure. He says it's like paint. And he used it on top of the regular Drylock he already used (he had 2 coats of that down already I believe). He's kicking himself wishing he knew about it and has the stuff before. The only reason I have it, is because it's right next to the regular drylock. Its a little more money. It said "extreme", so me and my little pea brain thought "it must be better right?" Like like "new and improved". LOL. I never would've guessed it'd be so different.


----------



## marydd (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you! That is really helpful!


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Jul 31, 2014)

Omg, this stuff is stupendous. No more "cement". It feels like a flat paint. Possibly more texture. But so far I only have two coats on, so it can only get better. So fast and easy to apply compared to the other stuff too. I hope you guys recommend this stuff and not plain drylock anymore. It's a whole diff animal/material. So much better. Safer if you have a nose rubber and obviously easier to keep clean. I still think I'm going to apply at least one coat of a zero/low voc bathroom kitchen paint on top of it. It has a mildew resistant thing in it. Nice and glossy slick for easy wipe downs.


----------



## Goblin's Turf (Jul 31, 2014)

How long do you have to let it dry for ?


----------



## alexandertollens84 (Aug 3, 2014)

How long do you have to wait till its dry?


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh my goodness lets see, I can't find it on the can. But I know we got 2 coats in one day and could have gotten 3 if we didn't start so late. I'm guessing four hours.


----------

